# Welcome to the new North West Rep: Les



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Its my pleasure to welcome Les to the TTOC Regional Reps team [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Les has been very active over the last year to 18 months, doing alot to help his local TTOC and TTF friends in the North West, and i think alot of the North Wester's were looking forward to seeing Les take on the Rep role permenantly and give it a good go..... after all...... he has the spare time!! (sorry... did i hear bus-pass???) :lol:

Anyway Les, all the best in the role, and anything you need you know where myself, and other reps are

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nice one Les :wink:

DAZ


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Les and welcome to repdom


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good man Les, glad to see you stepped up to the plate - you know it makes sense ;-)

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

At my daughters on lap top so will write more tomorrow. Thanks for the welcome and I will do my best but those NW crew peeps are a hard bunch to please :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats Les!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Very pleased you are our new rep Les   congratulations

Gill & Gary


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am glad I am now not the only elder rep in the UK!
Welcome Les I am sure you will bring much needed meets to your neck of the woods. 8)


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

welcome les m8.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Always a pleasure to read your posts Les. I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ahhhhh well there goes the neighbourhood.... now start [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] well done m8


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

About time! Welcome to repdom Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys and girls much appreciated. Well as you all know the NW members are hard task masters :lol: However with a bit of [smiley=argue.gif] and some [smiley=whip.gif] and maybe [smiley=rifle.gif] the odd member I am sure the NW section can rise above the and continue to lead while others follow :lol: 
Now in all seriousness I am looking forward to helping all and not giving Paul aka redscouse too many headaches. :wink: 
There is the odd issue to sort out but nothing that a bit of democratic way of dealing with things can't sort or is that dictatorship :twisted: This issue of a regular monthly meet is high on the agenda (I think we are close to sorting it anyway). I do hope most of you can make the meet between Christmas and New year until then a very merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Who's the [smiley=crowngrin.gif] of his castle then? :wink:

Well done Les. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations Les. My money was on you. When and where can I pick up my winnings? :lol:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Congratulations Les. My money was on you. When and where can I pick up my winnings? :lol:
> 
> Joe


From your nearest Ladbrooks or William Hills Joe :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the congratulations it was nothing really :roll: I'm off this PM to my pre birthday bash with my offspring but heavy snow here and Sue my GF not caring for driving in snow has just left to return home, she's got a fair drive ahead of her and she don't want to get caught up in the snow as shes got to be in work tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif] I hope I can make it :? Anyway enough. I hope I can do the job justice so happy Christmas to all and hope to see some of you at the bash between Christmas and new year.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Lots of new reps... hope it helps the club go from strength to strength

Congrats Les


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done Les, you are the guy for the job. congratulations! looking forward to more of your meets. on that topic, can u stick a link to this meet between xmas and new year as i cant seem to find it Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just spotted this thread. I am very happy that Les is our new rep, it was the only real choice IMO.

Congratulations Les, I am sure you will represent the NW with the same vigour that you hound down unscrupulous ebay sellers.  See ya at the next meet matey


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

Trev TT said:


> Well done Les, you are the guy for the job. congratulations! looking forward to more of your meets. on that topic, can u stick a link to this meet between xmas and new year as i cant seem to find it Cheers


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=158757 there you go m8


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ What he say^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

We also have the Southport meet on the 30/01/2010 and maybe a get together before then if peeps are up for one as we still need to sort out our regular monthly meet. I think we are close to an agreement of sorts for a monthly meet just need to chew it over agree as best we can then rubber stamp it.... hopefully. :roll:

I have also made a suggestion to "he who must be obeyed" :wink: which has been given tentative approval just waiting confirmation then I will let you know what it is. Nothing major but it will help me in particular and should help with communication so watch this space. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice one Les, the club needs more reps like you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I am glad I am now not the only elder rep in the UK!
> Welcome Les I am sure you will bring much needed meets to your neck of the woods. 8)


You haven't been since a long time Phil - I got my bus pass this summer :wink:

Congratulations, Les 8) When is your next meet?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


 Well Dani I hope to see you on the 28th for lunch in Buxton then again on the 30/01/2010 at Southport however we nay have a meet before Southport but I don't want to over do the meets at this time of year but we will see what the NW crew recon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Southport is a good possibility, Les 

As for the Buxton meet I doubt I'll be there: my sister is staying with me and
a) her English is not brilliant and
b) she hates drives/cars; so I don't think I can do this to her :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I never voted for you.

Listen, strange women lying around in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.

Well, you can't expect to wield executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you!

I mean, if I went around saying I was an emperor just because some moistened bint had lobbed a scimitar at me they'd put me away!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Who is the watery tart ????


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Who is the watery tart ????


Ah, 'tis a reference to the Lady of the Lake in the legend of King Arthur and Camelot. Someone has perchance been looking at the destination for the next Devon and Cornwall meet. :roll: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> and maybe [smiley=rifle.gif] the odd member I


thats aimed at me isn't it les :lol: :lol: :lol:

really glad you've taken up the role les... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > and maybe [smiley=rifle.gif] the odd member I
> ...


Am saying nowt on the grounds I might incriminate myself. :roll: Also us Reps have to stick together [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Well I never voted for you.
> 
> Listen, strange women lying around in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.
> 
> ...


You're foolin' yourself! We're living in a dictatorship. Still it beats being an autonomous collective in an anarco-sydicalist commune where we take it in turns to be a sort of executive officer for the week where all the decisions of that officer have to be ratified at a special bi-weekly meeting - a self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working class... sorry I bought class into it.

Listen, when Les first came to the North West, it was all swamp. Everyone said Les was daft to build a castle on a swamp, but Les built it all the same, just to show them. It sank into the swamp. So Les built a second one. That sank into the swamp. So Les built a third. That burned down, fell over, then sank into the swamp. But the fourth one stayed up. And that's what you're going to get, Les's, strongest castle in all of England.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Well I never voted for you.
> ...


 Ermmmmm yeah, errrr right. "And so castles made of sand fall in the sea, eventually " Jimi Hendrix 1967 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Well I never voted for you.
> ...


 [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


It's ok to chill Andrew; the boys are just having a giggle :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think this explains most of it:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I digress so OT that it is beyond the comprehension of the masses who are being repressed...

Anywho


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I digress so OT that it is beyond the comprehension of the masses who are being repressed...
> 
> Anywho


Nee or was it Nu :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ihave Eric Idle with the "Message for you Sir " as a message tone.


----------

